

Ask HN – Preparing for my first internship? - brandnewintern

Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m a CS student who has managed to land his first summer internship at a company that develops networking hardware.<p>I will not be aware of my team&#x2F;role until my first day though, and I haven&#x27;t worked at a corporate environment before. Given that I have about three weeks until it begins, what can I do to prepare for my internship, speaking from a technical perspective?
======
JSeymourATL
Your first day, starts before your first day. If possible, set up pre-meetings
with other team members, arrange for email/phone and a place to sit, etc...
Also, see if you can participate in a team meetings/conference calls-- as a
chance to listen and learn without the pressure to perform and to begin
forming alliances.

------
jsegura
First of all try to get information of that company. As much as you can. Try
to get information about the market and competitors.

You also need to refresh your networking knowledge. Osi model, layers,
protocols, ...

